# autocruise starblazer omni step problems



## keliz (Oct 28, 2012)

Omnistep only works now and then, it starts clicking in the night and the control panel by the door turns it self on and off, changed the relay and oiled it all with no luck, has any one had the same prob. thanks


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

What year is your Autocruise?

Vic


----------



## keliz (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello Vic its a 2006 model. its


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

There was a problem with Sargent fuse boxes that affected circa 2010 models which required replacement of the whole unit.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Keliz
Have a look behind the switch that retract and extends the step. The spade terminals often come off behind the switch. 

Phill


----------



## keliz (Oct 28, 2012)

*steps*

Thanks all for your help.


----------

